# re speakers



## hutchhutchinson (Dec 2, 2010)

G'day,Guys,
I am a newbe Have a MRC sound decoder #1644 in a Atlas Nscale SD70 Mac
that has a 32 ohm speaker that I would like to change to a 8 ohm but the size must not be bigger than 10mm 3/8ins wide were can I buy one? have tried MRC and TonysTrainExhange they cannot help.
Help,
Cheers,
Hutchhutchinson.


----------



## hutchhutchinson (Dec 2, 2010)

G'Day
Its OK I have found a 3/8in,9.9mm 8 ohm Soundtrxx speaker that will do the job from Model Train Stuff.com
Cheers,
Hutch


----------

